# Urgent spot in Torremolinos ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bryn & Rosemary [thesnail] are in Torremolinos on the 'Costa del Sol' . . or rather they were as the local council have started a 'blitz' thismorning on wild camping and moved every one . . . I just got an 'urgent' phone call from them asking me to post 'Does anyone know of any wild camping spots in that area ??


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

They could try Bellamedina or further along, East, at Torre Del Mar or Torrox.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Try a campsite plenty of them


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

38Rover said:


> Try a campsite plenty of them


. . . obvious but in this case not helpful


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> 38Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Try a campsite plenty of them
> ...


Can't they afford a campsite ?

Loddy


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
We used to stay at a hotel in Torrox (Riu Ferrara) next to the hotel was waste land that MH used to park up on. Not sure if it is still available but I would think that something could be found in the Torrox area as it is very quiet at this time of year.
Riu Ferrara is on the right side of the main road through Torrox heading towards Nerja, almost opposite 2 supermarkets.

Chris


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> 38Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Try a campsite plenty of them
> ...


Why not?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would think that what was meant by go to a campsite, was for 1 or 2 nights, let the place settle down then return to where they were. Or it could be they are starting to clear the area ready for the summer season.this is happening in a lot of towns.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

randonneur said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > 38Rover said:
> ...


 . . Don't know, I'm here in UK their over there :? I'm just asking on their behalf but message re wild camping spots sounded urgent.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

The replies re campsites may be the best in case there is an area wide purge on 'wild camping'. It would be unfortunate if your friends were sent from pillar to post and then moved again when it is too late to get into a site.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Just had text from them . . seems they booked into campsite as officials are moving everyone on.
Many thanks for everyones help.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Costa clearance*

Ciao tutti, 
I think this will happen more and more frequently along the Costas, not before time in my view. If you really must wild camp then go inland, or try the now ever more frequent Spanish 'aqui paramos' aires.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> 38Rover wrote: ‹ Select ›
> Try a campsite plenty of them





> . . . obvious but in this case not helpful


Well, maybe just a bit helpfull.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i may be a bit thick. but if there is too many vans wild camping may be people are a bit fed up, with it / TOO MANY vans could make the place look like a gypsy camp, and we would not like that on our door step//
JUST look at santander and everyone getting clamped. it would be very bad for us all. if we could not park anywhere, wish everywhere could be like france and have aires. even here  
june


----------

